# Frozen Camelback fix?



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking for suggestions on how to keep my camelback tube from freezing up. Rode this moring on a 13mile ride and by mile 2 nothing was coming out.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Not sure if this will work for a Camelbak but it supposedly works for bottles. Put a little bit of liquor, like whiskey, in the bottle with water to keep it from freezing. I don't think you want too much but I imagine it would be trial and error.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Neoprene sleeve. Of course it can only help so much below freezing though


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Try starting with hot water, then take frequent sips (say every 5-10 minutes) which keeps the fluid in the tube from getting cold enough to freeze.

Yes, neoprene sleeve will help a bit - the insulated tube costs about $15.


----------



## Powderman (Aug 3, 2011)

I`ve also found the hot water & frequent sipping method works the best for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

None of those methods are any good for very long when it's especially cold. A couple other strategies to try:

First, blow air into the hose after you take a drink. Get the water out of the hose and the hose won't freeze up. Don't blow bubbles into the bladder, though, or eventually you will pressurize it enough for it to leak water out the tube, anyway.

Also, use a small, low profile pack you can wear UNDERNEATH your jacket, and keep the hose inside the jacket, also. Your body heat will help keep the water from freezing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I remove the bladder from the Camelbak and just go with water bottles. Temps are just too cold to prevent freezing


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My Osprey Raptor has been pretty good. Friends with Camelbacks have frozen up while I've got nothing worst than a crunchy mouth peice which isnt a issue if I take frequent sip's. I have rode a few times in the teens with no issue's.

I looked and their Camelbacks seem to have the water tube much more exposed. Where my water tube runs inside the pack and shoulder strap and then just loop's up to my mouth.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

jmiah said:


> Not sure if this will work for a Camelbak but it supposedly works for bottles. Put a little bit of liquor, like whiskey, in the bottle with water to keep it from freezing. I don't think you want too much but I imagine it would be trial and error.


On a running message board I follow, someone once calculated how much alcohol you would need to keep water from freezing. The exact amount depends on the temperature, but for a temp in the teens (Fahrenheit) it was something like 40 proof - or about a half vodka, half water mixture.

And that's why I fill my Camelbak with white russians.


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> First, blow air into the hose after you take a drink. Get the water out of the hose and the hose won't freeze up. Don't blow bubbles into the bladder, though, or eventually you will pressurize it enough for it to leak water out the tube, anyway.


Or you can pinch open the mouth piece and raise it above shoulder level. That will drain most of the water back into the bladder.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a winter cover for mine for snowboarding. Has a neoprene cover over the hose and a "coozie" type cover around the bladder. When I would climb/hike/snowboard Mt. Washington in NH during the winter I used to put a heat factory pouch with my water in my big pack. Maybe try getting the Camelbak specific winter cover like what I have and throw one of the heat factory pouches in there with it.

Edit - here's the bladder cover, the hose cover is on a bladder somewhere else in my winter gear so don't have that in the pic.


----------

